# smashed 24-105 F4 L Lens front element



## scotty512 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi All

Camera 5D Mk3
Lens 24-105 L F4

whilst shooting the ISS I managed to knock into my tripod which sent it tumbling to the floor and did a fair amount of front lens damage, although I was still able to take pictures and both lens and camera worked ok,
so I have a few questions

1) whilst no obvious damage to the body (the lens took the fall) do I need to get the camera body checked out?
2) is there a option to repair the lens (all the damage was the front element glass

thanks
Scott


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd recommend contacting Canon Service.


----------



## Martin W (Aug 15, 2012)

I dropped my 24-105 (not on camera) onto a marble floor and it popped out the whole front cell. I can't remember the cost , I will see if I can find the invoice (£300 rings a bell), but it was less than I expected (new cell) and considerably less than a new lens (£1000+). CPS repairer took a couple of days to fix it as they had to order in a new front cell. 

I would recommend getting both checked.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 15, 2012)

Have it repaired. Replacing the front element is not all that expensive, but the elements will also likely be decentered, so a complete adjustment should be done.
Here is a interesting article by Roger Cicala of lens rentals.
http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/08/a-tilted-element-demonstration


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 15, 2012)

I concur... have it fixed... it will be cheaper in the long run than buying a new lens all together... You could also send in the camera... Remember it is a percision camera, and if any element loosened god forbid, while it may work like a champ now, it could slowly undo itself and create a bigger problem down the road... catch my drift? Better be safe than sorry with a $3500 camera and $1100 lens.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 15, 2012)

Why no lens hood on? :-\


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Aug 15, 2012)

You were photographing the International Space Station with a 24-105L? ???

I agree that you should send it to Canon. Their repairs are fast and reasonably priced.


----------



## mtavel (Aug 15, 2012)

Stephen Melvin said:


> You were photographing the International Space Station with a 24-105L? ???



It was a _really_ tall tripod.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 15, 2012)

Not sure if you should get the body checked out as well. I know when I sent my 5d2 in to fix a cracked case after dropping it on it's corner, they said they had to adjust the AF system as it got jarred due to the fall.


----------



## scotty512 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments

There was a hood on, unfortunately it smashed into pebbles which decided to ignore the hood sadly

Yes the ISS, photo attached

I have sent the lens off to canon and after the music festival at the weekend I will contact them about checking out the body


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 16, 2012)

Why no UV filter?


----------



## scotty512 (Aug 22, 2012)

well the good news canon came back with a quote which was £200 for full repair, not bad for pretty much fixing the entire lens - wonder why its £800 new ;0)


----------



## swrightgfx (Aug 22, 2012)

scotty512 said:


> well the good news canon came back with a quote which was £200 for full repair, not bad for pretty much fixing the entire lens - wonder why its £800 new ;0)



I think that is because there are eighteen elements and not just the one you damaged. So really, 18x£200 - they should be charging £3600!!?

Good to hear you are getting it fixed!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 22, 2012)

scotty512 said:


> well the good news canon came back with a quote which was £200 for full repair, not bad for pretty much fixing the entire lens - wonder why its £800 new ;0)


The front element replacement is the cheapest, partly because of the labor. Its quick and easy to replace, most of the work is in re-aligning the elements.
I'm glad you sent it in, the lens should return better than ever.


----------



## Meh (Aug 22, 2012)

Dropped my 70-200mm f/2.8L II about 18 inches onto a hard surface a a couple weeks ago whist taking out of my bag... started unzipping before the bag was down on the ground! Lens hood was on (reversed) and got scratched up a bit. And my heart was broken when I saw a small dent and scratch on the barrel at the rear of the lens. Lens seems to work fine and images are still sharp but will definitely be sending in for a check up and replacement of the dented section if possible. :'(


----------

